# RIP Taz



## Hyatt101 (Mar 2, 2013)

My sweet lionhead Dutch mix, Taz, has gone to the rainbow bridge. She'd been acting sluggish, and then she passed. 

Taz was born on July 26. She was a tiny thing, one of the smallest in her litter. She was a funny, mischievous little girl, and she stole my heart. She loved to binky, and loved being out of her cage. She LOVED to eat, and would eat all day if we let her. She was my precious bunny, and I'll miss her always. 







Taz as a baby 











In her nest, though you can't really see her ^


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 2, 2013)

My condolences on the loss of your sweet little Taz!


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Taz. Binky free lil Taz!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like she really enjoyed life.


----------



## Troller (Mar 3, 2013)

My condolences.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 3, 2013)

So sad  Binky free, Taz


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Taz will be sorely missed. She was a happy bunny, full of life and mischief. It's still hard to believe that she's gone.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your dear little Taz. I know she was a very special little girl to you, and will be deeply missed.. Binky Free sweetie!


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 3, 2013)

R.I.P Taz.


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so sorry ! RIP Taz !


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## HEM (Mar 3, 2013)

We are so sorry to here about lil' Taz, she seemed and looked like a sweatheart.
Hopefully the memories will help you through this tough time
Binky free Taz, you will be missed.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Taz, I know this can be a hard time when the light of your life passes. She was verrrry adorable and she will be missed. Binky free at the bridge :big kiss:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 4, 2013)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Taz, she was such a cute little bunny.:cry1:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 5, 2013)

I was so shocked to see this, I get such a sinking feeling when I see a familiar name and hope it´s not so I was really gutted to read this. Loved your blog, hope the other buns are OK and she was such a lovely little girl, I always loved those pics of her as a baby, will always remember them, she was just gorgeous. Binky free Taz over that bridge :rainbow:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Chris. The other bunnies are okay, but losing Taz was such a shock


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree with Chris, I always get this weird feeling whenever I see a familiar name and I hope that that bun didn't pass. I was so saddend to read this post. May Taz binky free over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

